# Batchdatei in Autorun? US und Deutsch unterscheiden?



## hawkmaster (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo
ich möchte gerne erreichen, dass per Windows Start der Standard Browser mit einer bestimmten URL gestartet wird.
Das könnte man ja per;
start http://www.irgendeineurl.de

erreichen.
Ich möchte dies in eine Batchdatei schreiben die wiederum im User sein Autostart Ordner liegen soll.
Mein Problem; 
Wenn ich z.b. etwas mache wie;
copy "C:\helper\startbrowser.bat" "%USERPROFILE%\Start Menu\Programs\Startup"

geht das zwar, aber halt nur bei einem englischen Betriebssystem.
Wie könnte man unterscheiden zwischen US und Deutsch, so dass es bei beiden Sprachen klappt?

Gruss und danke
hawk


----------



## chrysler (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo.
Ich denke, dass liegt daran, dass in der englischen Version des OS die Pfadbezeichnung nach dem "%USERPROFILE%" nicht der deutschen entspricht.

Ich würde dir empfehlen:

```
IF EXIST "%USERPROFILE%\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\" goto US
goto DE
:US
copy "C:\helper\startbrowser.bat" "%USERPROFILE%\Start Menu\Programs\Startup"
goto end
:DE
copy "C:\helper\startbrowser.bat" "%USERPROFILE%\Startmenü\Programme\Autostart"
goto end
```

Eine Seite rufst du mit

```
Start "C:\Programme\Firefox\firefox.exe" http://www.google.de
```
auf.
Sonst probiere auch:

```
Start "C:\Programme\Firefox\firefox.exe" http://www.google.de...&submit=++OK++
```
Die Quelle dazu ist ein tutorials.de Topic: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonstige-sprachen/280063-mozilla-batch-problem.html


----------



## chrysler (30. Juli 2007)

Wie sieht's aus? Hat es dir geholfen, hawkmaster?


----------

